# Horde/Horde-Imp, "last login" (SOLVED)

## Akaihiryuu

This is more of a slight annoyance than a problem...but I just noticed that Horde/Horde-Imp always says "Last login: never" every time I log in.  I made sure I set the ownership of all of the PHP files in the config directories to apache:apache so the webserver will be able to write to them.  Did I miss a configuration option or something?Last edited by Akaihiryuu on Thu Feb 16, 2006 6:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Akaihiryuu

Solved.  Just had to use the create.mysql.sql file to make an SQL database for it.  Just creating the database wasn't enough, had to use the script to create the tables also.  Now lastlogin is working.

----------

## knalb

just creating the table is not enough, you also have to set up the "preferences" section of horde to actually save the data.

----------

## Akaihiryuu

Right, I had those set to use SQL...the problem is, it didn't work until I ran the mysql create script to create the tables in the database (before then I just created the database itself).  I was used to gallery, where all you have to do is create the mysql database itself.  The application handles the database including creating tables.  Horde doesn't do that, it expects the tables to already be created (which you have to run the mysql script to do).

----------

## knalb

Ok, I see what you're saying.  I've done something similar.  I had the table created correctly.  I just failed to actually setup horde to use it.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Akaihiryuu

I just dropped Horde for RoundCube.  I had a lot of issues with Horde once I got it set up.  It would mostly work, but a lot of the time it would just hang and seemingly crash, parts of the page missing, etc, and I usually had to reload the page once or twice to fix it.  It happened quite frequently...I figure it's either an issue with the PHP version I'm using (5) and Horde not working properly with it, or Horde just being a buggy bloated mess (which also seems likely).  Either way, RoundCube is small, light, and does everything I need.  It actually manages to make SquirrelMail look bloated in comparison.

----------

## tubs

 *Quote:*   

> just creating the table is not enough, you also have to set up the "preferences" section of horde to actually save the data.

 

I am having the same problem...but I was unable to find the "preferences" section of horde. Would one of you mind spelling it out for me?

Thanks.

----------

## Akaihiryuu

Once you get the Horde directories and config files set up, just access the website.  It will authenticate you as administrator and give you access to the configurations.

----------

